# Keto diet SO Complicated



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So Ive been reading and trying to work out this Keto Business and its very complicated stuff!

Heres what Ive got so far if someone could keep me right here

Im 180lbs with around 150lbs Lean

Bodyfat of around 20%

Maintenance kcals should be 2700 so my deficit will be 2000Kcals

so 2000 made up of 600cals of protein and 1400 cals of fat

150 Grams of protein and 155 Grams of fat per day.

Does this make sense or have i made an epic fail of this lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone? lol


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

perfect mate, whats the problem?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is the problem the food you should eat or working out proper macros as you have seemed to already got that sorted...post your meal plan


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

I'd say fats need to be higher.

Or drop protein to 140, which is closer to lbm


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive not made a meal plan yet I just wanted to get the macros right first then start planning foods to eat each day

The foods that ive read about that i should be eating are like

Chicken/Minced beef/turkey/fish

Full Fat Milk/Yoghurt/Cheese

Avocado/peanut butter

Any others?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Ive not made a meal plan yet I just wanted to get the macros right first then start planning foods to eat each day
> 
> The foods that ive read about that i should be eating are like
> 
> ...


would drop the chicken.....eggs and bacon are worth adding


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Why drop the chicken mate? not enough fat content? and what kind of bacon i found in tescos there healthy living one which is lean with no carbs


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Why drop the chicken mate? not enough fat content? and what kind of bacon i found in tescos there healthy living one which is lean with no carbs


no fat in chicken, saves money having to make it up...tescos own brand of bacon is what i used and loved it, very little carbs in both lean and the other bacon type, just make sure the overal carb count isnt 30g or above, first few days in keto and you'll find it second nature working out calories


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

if you are at 20% you dont need keto.

just run a more iso macro approach and some cardio. if you get the keto wrong you are likely to get fatter.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Whats iso macros?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

calories from 33%pro 33%carbs and 33%fat or somewere there abouts.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

That sounds like a more simpler approach might have to go back to the drawing board il post up an example once ive written it up see what you think then aslong as its in a caloric deficit i will still drop the fat yeah?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So am I right in saying i need to work out a food plan using these macros

Eating 2000 Cals per day at 33% Protein 33% Carbs 33% Fats

165g Protein 165g Carbs 73g Fats?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> That sounds like a more simpler approach might have to go back to the drawing board il post up an example once ive written it up see what you think then aslong as its in a caloric deficit i will still drop the fat yeah?


Yeah it's all about calories in calories out... Nothing more!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Should I stick with the foods I mentioned above to get my Proteins carbs and fats from?


----------



## j11hnb (Dec 2, 2010)

if your wanting to do keto mate then your ratios will have to be like 60 / 35 / 5. Fat, Protein, Carbs. Im pretty sure thats the way it goes.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Dizzee! said:


> That sounds like a more simpler approach might have to go back to the drawing board il post up an example once ive written it up see what you think then aslong as its in a caloric deficit i will still drop the fat yeah?


yes it is simpler and is will still work plus you have less chance of getting wrong.

it wont be a keto diet but that is not important as long as you are in a cal defecit.

your macros look good maybe 200g pro 165 carbs and 65g fat if you are weight training.

I would keep carbs before training they are not as important post training if you goal is fat loss.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think it has to be quite as complicated as you imagine, unless you are tweaking the Kcals. Remember, a ketogenic diet does not have to be a calorie deficit diet, you will metabolise the love-handles on keto as it is. A calorie deficit keto will lead to better results, i'm sure, but I don't know.

When I ran my diet all I did was measure my *CARBS * carefully (30gm?) and made sure my *FATS-PROTEIN* was in roughly the right proportion.

Cheekily I stole sample diets from teh intertubez for men at my weight and followed them, i'm a lazy cnut, adjusting as I went along (nuts were changed for one). I went from 27+% to under 19%, thereabouts. I had no gut problems, lots of dietary fibre, and felt tip-top.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

your just complicating thing, jeez, just fcuking keep protein high and keep carbs low with medium fats, or other way round, high protein with low fats and medium carbs, your not prepping for a comp i assume and your 20% bf, so dont worry about it.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Im prepping for Leed's and iv never figured out my macros or sh it like that, i just keep carbs low and do 1 refeed every 10 days at the mo and im bang on track.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> your just complicating thing, jeez, just fcuking keep protein high and keep carbs low with medium fats, or other way round, high protein with low fats and medium carbs, your not prepping for a comp i assume and your 20% bf, so dont worry about it.


All Within a caloric deficit?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> Im prepping for Leed's and iv never figured out my macros or sh it like that, i just keep carbs low and do 1 refeed every 10 days at the mo and im bang on track.


Im Thinking If i go the whole week with High Protein High fat low low carbs then on a sunday I go to an italian every week and have a big pasta or pizza full of carbs theres a good refeed right there


----------

